# _/ Artur Beterbiev Hype Train _/



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

______________

The Beterbiev Bandwagon 

nvs
Flea Man
Chacal
Brownies
Kurushi
JamieC
Rooster
PivotPunch
adamcanavan
Muff
Badlok
Stevebhoy87
Shenmue
Dinamita85
MadcapMaxie
scorpion
BoxingAnalyst
Theron
______________

Guy looks like a monster, I really believe this guys gonna be the future king of the Lightheavy division.

Obviously still early into his pro career but he looks the goods.

Not big on amateur boxing, watched some of his am fights, really thought he shoulda 
won that Atoev fight and the one with that really awkward guy at Beijing.

His fights with Kovalev have obviously been talked about quite a bit, heard one of them was very close though?

Anyway, im all in with this guy. :bbb Hope to see him become a star.





Short highlight cause I wanna wait till he has some more fights 
to make a full highlight


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Im in, all aboard!


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Mitt work -



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152545862932083


Speed bag -



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152545903687083


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

im in!


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Add Brownies to the mix ! :bbb:deal:cheers


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Count me in :good


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Get me in this guy's legit


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Beterbiev is like a big Russian Moon @Lester1583 @LittleRed @Bill Jincock


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm on board. He's been extremely impressive so far. 

:bbb Kovalev-Beterbiev 2016 :bbb


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Muhammad Ali would beat him, count me out.
Not going to give this bum my time.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I love his style I'm in


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Rumour has it that he has connections to Chechnya mafia and is actually a legit bad motherfucker.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Dude has one of the biggest and meanest mugs in the sport. I'm in.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

He beat Kovalev 25-24 in the 2007 semi finals i think. Apparantly Kov was leading until the last minute or so and Beterbiev revved up the engine and pulled it out.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

When Beterbiev train he turn off the music because Boxing is a buisness for him!

Count me in!


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll take a first class ticket for this train


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

im in.... this cunt looks absolute nails


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Theron said:


> Mitt work -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's the first guy I've ever seen hit a speedbag from the side with mini hooks


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> He's the first guy I've ever seen hit a speedbag from the side with mini hooks


Have you seen his training with a tennis ball?

I'll try ton find the vidÃ©os


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Badlok said:


> Have you seen his training with a tennis ball?
> 
> I'll try ton find the vidÃ©os


No but I think I know what you mean. Like Tsyzu here right?


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.rds.ca/1.628039

the video is here.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah he looks a specimen,a real puncher.

Anybody seen Jeff page before?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

He's a beast of man, pound for pound the strongest man in any division of boxing, imagine trying to outbox him for 12 rounds?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I feel a bit sorry for Jeff page, if i was a friend or family member i would struggle to watch tonight. Hope he doesn't get too baldy hurt. Beterbiev means business, he doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Still early days but guys like this are what make boxing exciting, you're going to get fireworks.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Been on board since I saw the guy. Called that he'll rule 175...with an iron fist no less


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

The first picture with Page having his hands up and Artur just standing there gives me all I need to know.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

WOAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, Beterbiev-Page is in the books, and despite a (BS) KO in round 2, Beterbiev looked like ass tonight. He was totally off-balance, lunging for stupid shots just like always. He was also totally open for counters, allowing Page to KD him in the first. I've been talking about his faults for a while now, and was really hoping to see some improvement tonight, but he actually looked worse than ever. That doesn't speak well for either his trainer or his training attitude.


Also: Beterbiev got his KO by BLATANTLY rabbit punching - I mean right on the back of Page's head. Of course, the ref said nothing, as Beterbiev is the house fighter, and the ref also called Page out even though he wasn't all that hurt. Beterbiev is totally protected, so don't be fooled by his progress. He hits a ton, no doubt, but Kovalev would KILL him right now. Also, with a neutral ref, he'd be DQ'ed out of the sport long before he ever gets a title fight. I fucking hate dirty fighters.




IMO, while Beterbiev will always be dangerous and will win his share of big fights, this guy is NOT the future of the LHW division.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, I'm not so sure, guys. He looked pretty fucking bad in their. Only looking for one punch.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Fuck, missed the full fight. Will have to wait for it to be uploaded :fire


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Well first I dont think he got knocked down by the punch, Beterbiev went to throw a right and Page put his hand on Arturs chest and pushed him off balance then Beterbiev got hit by Pages wrist/forearm and got pushed down from being off balance.










He didn't look as bad as I thought he would of from reading what was written about his performance on here.

@Mexi-Box I dont know if id say that, after the first KD he didnt go after him wildly or looking for one shot, he took his time and got him down again with a short shot, then finished him.

@Cableaddict The blows behind the head, idk he was throwing kind of looping punches and Page was moving around all herky jerky, looks like he went behind the head on purpose once though when Page was close and bent over. Either way its not like the blows behind the head were what won him the fight, Page got up and didnt look that hurt and then it was a while before he got him with the short right again. Its not like Page got hit behind the head and was dazed and then got stopped right after while still hurt from the blows behind the head.

Overall, I think without the knockdown of Beterbiev (which dosent look very legit anyway) If that was taken away I dont think people would be ripping on Beterbiev tbh. It shouldnt be counted anyway, looks like he didnt get put down by a punch.

Came in, slower first round feeling things out, knocked down from a push, came out next round started to be rougher and got a knockdown (not very clean and Page wasnt that hurt) then took his time got him down again clean with a short right hand, then the final knockdown with 3 or 4 left hooks.

I wouldnt say he looked shit or has been exposed as a fraud or something :huh :lol:, pretty much got pushed down in the first round, then went out in round 2 and got him down 3 times and won. :conf


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

:lol: as usual we can count on boxing fans for massive overreactions 

I remember when this happened in Kovalev-Caparello and the reaction was borderline hysterical


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> :lol: as usual we can count on boxing fans for massive overreactions
> 
> I remember when this happened in Kovalev-Caparello and the reaction was borderline hysterical


:lol: Pushed down in 1st round, comes out for 2nd round knocks him down 3 times and wins fight.

''he looked worse than ever, doesn't speak well for either his trainer or his training attitude.

He looked pretty fucking bad in their

Beterbiev is totally protected


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I'm in!


I have honestly never seen any Beterbiev. But if your comparison is accurate (and you are not comparing him to the celestial body) then he is a dangerously insane human being and needs to be stopped.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, he certainly is a HANDSOME man. I'll give him that.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

People trying to slate him for being pushed over and winning by 2 round KO? :lol: fuck me, I can't wait for him to ice Stevenson


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

@Theron and @JamieC know what's up. Boxing fans losing their shit because he looked bad for all of 2 seconds. He was pushed down. He clearly wasn't hurt in the slightest.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Knock down was nothing. I did think he was slightly sloppy at times in the second round, trying to hard to knock him out. When he slowed it down a bit and timed Page for the second knockdown it was class. Still on the train for sure.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

He was knocked down it was a super clean knockdown if youd eny that then I don't know. But Beterbiev wasn't badly hurt. The bad thing was that he lost the first round even without the KD.
He needs more experience vs top 10 LHWs. Cloud fought horribly in that fight and is done I don't think he's even top 10 anymore based on that performance.
Hopkins would beat him at the moment.
Still I expect a lot out of him he just needs more experience and he has a few things in his technique to work on


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> He was knocked down it was a super clean knockdown if youd eny that then I don't know.


Theres no denying he was pushed off balance, looks like he got hit by Pages wrist though, dont think it was a clean hit.












PivotPunch said:


> The bad thing was that he lost the first round even without the KD.


Lots of fighters lose first rounds though.

Idk whats up with the way people are judging Beterbiev :huh

He lost the first round (like many people do its a usual thing) and knocked the guy down 3 times in the second round and won.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Anyway best quality I can find of the full fight so far

Starts at 7:30 ish
[video=dailymotion;x2cy4me]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2cy4me_2014-12-19-artur-beterbiev-vs-jeff-page-jr_sport[/video] http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2cy4me_2014-12-19-artur-beterbiev-vs-jeff-page-jr_sport


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Theron said:


> Anyway best quality I can find of the full fight so far
> 
> Starts at 7:30 ish
> [video=dailymotion;x2cy4me]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2cy4me_2014-12-19-artur-beterbiev-vs-jeff-page-jr_sport[/video] http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2cy4me_2014-12-19-artur-beterbiev-vs-jeff-page-jr_sport


It was a clean hit you can't ask for a better punch if you are Page Beterbiev just has a good chin.
Beterbiev did what he did the whoe time in the fight being a bit lazy and simply leaning back a bit then Page rushed in and he tried to control Page with the lead arm but Page didn't fall forward unlike he did before but took his feet with him, went under Beterbiev's half assed hook that was more a way of controling page and beterbiev already leaning back and going backwards was unable to do anything, straight up and in horrible position to take a shot and Page landed a perfectly clean right hand.
Even Beterbiev in the psot fight interview said he was lazy if his chin wasn't that good Page could have been to him what Darnell Boone was to Kovalev and Stevenson


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> It was a clean hit you can't ask for a better punch if you are Page Beterbiev just has a good chin.
> Beterbiev did what he did the whoe time in the fight being a bit lazy and simply leaning back a bit then Page rushed in and he tried to control Page with the lead arm but Page didn't fall forward unlike he did before but took his feet with him, went under Beterbiev's half assed hook that was more a way of controling page and beterbiev already leaning back and going backwards was unable to do anything, straight up and in horrible position to take a shot and Page landed a perfectly clean right hand.
> Even Beterbiev in the psot fight interview said he was lazy if his chin wasn't that good Page could have been to him what Darnell Boone was to Kovalev and Stevenson


Idk the way I saw it Beterbiev didnt throw a controlling punch there was too much on the right and it was aimed at Pages face, Page pushed him at the same time he started to throw it and with the push and the punch he missed he was pushed off balance. Then got hit with that punch, I dont think it was clean cause when it landed you could see Pages whole glove over Beterbievs shoulder. Looks like it hit between the neck and shoulder area.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't believe that people are doubting Beterbiev and his chin after that. He had a very awkward, hyperactive opponent that he managed to catch and put away in the second round. Of course he wasn't going to look clean doing it, it's like fighting Bika. The knockdown of Beterbiev was a balance knockdown if I've ever seen one, a push with his left forearm to get him off balance then the follow through with the right when Beterbiev was pushed back into a bad position. He wasn't hurt in the slightest. Another very good performance from Beterbiev.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Theron said:


> Idk the way I saw it Beterbiev didnt throw a controlling punch there was too much on the right and it was aimed at Pages face, Page pushed him at the same time he started to throw it and with the push and the punch he missed he was pushed off balance. Then got hit with that punch, I dont think it was clean cause when it landed you could see Pages whole glove over Beterbievs shoulder. Looks like it hit between the neck and shoulder area.


The push helped putting Beterbiev off balance prior to the punch but it was the punch that knocked him down. Also before the gif of your starts Beterbiev throws a slapping left hook from which he tried to push Page's head down kinda like Mayweather and Wlad do it but I think Beterbiev was surprised when Page continued to push him back out of that position instead of Page clinching or resetting so beterbiev still tried to punch (where your gif starts) but he was already in a bad spot at the moment where your gif starts and Page only needed to capitalize on it.
In the replay in between rounds they also show it from another angle and it did land the reason it went sideways from beterbiev's head is that Page simply followed through that much it hit Beterbiev on the side of the jaw and bounced off it this just further shows how much intent was on that punch.
Just compare it to Stevenson's fight most of his left hands went even further after hitting the head of the guy he was fighting but it was still clean enough to knock him down and finish him. And it wasn't onyl in that fight Stevenson's left hands usually keep travelling after hitting the target. If you don't hit someone completely in the center of his face with a straight punch then the fist should followe through or you didn't punch hard enough


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

JamieC said:


> People trying to slate him for being pushed over and winning by 2 round KO? :lol: fuck me, I can't wait for him to ice Stevenson


No way he beats Stevenson yet, Stevenson is way too awkward and Berterbiev is way too easy to hit

Hes only had 6 fights people need to calm down with the hype abit


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

People slating him for losing the first round too? Christ, the first round is notoriously a feeling out round. Kovalev often gives up the first round against inferior fighters too, it means nothing. Beterbiev did the job he had to do and did it well. I would pick him against several top guys at 175. I would love to see him vs Braehmer


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

LittleRed said:


> I have honestly never seen any Beterbiev. But if your comparison is accurate (and you are not comparing him to the celestial body) then he is a dangerously insane human being and needs to be stopped.


:lol: Watch his fight with Cloud mate, it'll take less than five minutes.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

count me in.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Artur Beterbiev is wild when he goes in with a punch combination, he needs to sort that out soon or he's going to get knocked out.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> *I can't believe that people are doubting Beterbiev and his chin after that. *He had a very awkward, hyperactive opponent that he managed to catch and put away in the second round. Of course he wasn't going to look clean doing it, it's like fighting Bika. The knockdown of Beterbiev was a balance knockdown if I've ever seen one, a push with his left forearm to get him off balance then the follow through with the right when Beterbiev was pushed back into a bad position. He wasn't hurt in the slightest. Another very good performance from Beterbiev.


No one's doubting his CHIN, we're doubting his defense at elite level. Imagine if he gave Kovalev or Stevenson the same openings. Good night, Artur.

Also doubting his balance, which is absolutely awful when he leans in.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> The push helped putting Beterbiev off balance prior to the punch but it was the punch that knocked him down. Also before the gif of your starts Beterbiev throws a slapping left hook from which he tried to push Page's head down kinda like Mayweather and Wlad do it but I think Beterbiev was surprised when Page continued to push him back out of that position instead of Page clinching or resetting so beterbiev still tried to punch (where your gif starts) but he was already in a bad spot at the moment where your gif starts and Page only needed to capitalize on it.
> In the replay in between rounds they also show it from another angle and it did land the reason it went sideways from beterbiev's head is that Page simply followed through that much it hit Beterbiev on the side of the jaw and bounced off it this just further shows how much intent was on that punch.
> Just compare it to Stevenson's fight most of his left hands went even further after hitting the head of the guy he was fighting but it was still clean enough to knock him down and finish him. And it wasn't onyl in that fight Stevenson's left hands usually keep travelling after hitting the target. If you don't hit someone completely in the center of his face with a straight punch then the fist should followe through or you didn't punch hard enough


It's clear as day that the knockdown was a balance problem, and the punch barely even landed clean.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> The push helped putting Beterbiev off balance prior to the punch but it was the punch that knocked him down. Also before the gif of your starts Beterbiev throws a slapping left hook from which he tried to push Page's head down kinda like Mayweather and Wlad do it but I think Beterbiev was surprised when Page continued to push him back out of that position instead of Page clinching or resetting so beterbiev still tried to punch (where your gif starts) but he was already in a bad spot at the moment where your gif starts and Page only needed to capitalize on it.
> In the replay in between rounds they also show it from another angle and it did land the reason it went sideways from beterbiev's head is that Page simply followed through that much it hit Beterbiev on the side of the jaw and bounced off it this just further shows how much intent was on that punch.
> Just compare it to Stevenson's fight most of his left hands went even further after hitting the head of the guy he was fighting but it was still clean enough to knock him down and finish him. And it wasn't onyl in that fight Stevenson's left hands usually keep travelling after hitting the target. If you don't hit someone completely in the center of his face with a straight punch then the fist should followe through or you didn't punch hard enough


Im saying when you see it land ( I do think it did bounce) but when it first lands before the bounce, you can see the thumb of his glove, before it goes over Beterbievs shoulder. It looks like it hit him with the side of his hand, if you take where his middle knuckle was aimed it looks like it was aimed more at the shoulder neck inbetween area and his face got hit more with the pinky/right side of his hand.

Idk dosent matter either way cause he didnt look bothered or hurt in the slightest when he got up but I cant see it being a legit knockdown.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kinda easy to look like a swan in a land full of vultures no?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> :lol: Watch his fight with Cloud mate, it'll take less than five minutes.


Cloud looked worse than Bute post Froch in there with Beterbiev. Usually Cloud would growl, snarl, flex his chiselled six pack and throw bombs at least.

Against Beterbiev pre-fight he might as well have been eating a packet of cheatos and had a sign hanging from his neck saying "I have no desire to be here"

I think that fight really flattered him, just like Stevenson before that but Stevenson put the final nail in the coffin that Hopkins built for Cloud as a top fighter.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Theron said:


> Im saying when you see it land ( I do think it did bounce) but when it first lands before the bounce, you can see the thumb of his glove, before it goes over Beterbievs shoulder. It looks like it hit him with the side of his hand, if you take where his middle knuckle was aimed it looks like it was aimed more at the shoulder neck inbetween area and his face got hit more with the pinky/right side of his hand.
> 
> Idk dosent matter either way cause he didnt look bothered or hurt in the slightest when he got up but I cant see it being a legit knockdown.


Looked to me like he got himself off balance, then got dropped by a punch because of it

It was his 7th pro fight, I don't care who he beat in the amateurs, he is not ready for any top fighters yet and it showed against a kid who was game and 15-0 but really hadn't fought anyone and literally trains in his garage with his father


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Looked to me like he got himself off balance, then got dropped by a punch because of it
> 
> It was his 7th pro fight, I don't care who he beat in the amateurs, he is not ready for any top fighters yet and it showed against a kid who was game and 15-0 but really hadn't fought anyone and literally trains in his garage with his father


Yeah he definitely got himself off balance, he wasnt pushed at all by Pages left arm...

" he is not ready for any top fighters yet and it showed against a kid who was game"

It showed? To me it looked like Page pushed him off balance and sent him down, either way, even if he did (which i doubt) he came out after it and knocked him down 3 times in the next round and won in round 2. Its not like he was exposed or something. :rolleyes

Dont by so whiny and hysterical because of a knockdown that dosent even really look like a knockdown. Chill out.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Theron said:


> Yeah he definitely got himself off balance, he wasnt pushed at all by Pages left arm...
> 
> " he is not ready for any top fighters yet and it showed against a kid who was game"
> 
> ...


Looks like he made a very amateurish mistake of squaring himself up to throw the right hand. Now look at that gif you posted, tell me his left leg didn't dip from the PUNCH he was caught with.

I don't even see the argument here, I'm not saying he was exposed, just saying he made an amateurish mistake and got dropped for it, which he clearly did.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Looks like he made a very amateurish mistake of squaring himself up to throw the right hand. Now look at that gif you posted, tell me his left leg didn't dip from the PUNCH he was caught with.
> 
> I don't even see the argument here, I'm not saying he was exposed, just saying he made an amateurish mistake and got dropped for it, which he clearly did.


I dont think he made an ''amateurish mistake'' cause he himself didnt square up and throw himself off balance on purpose, when he started to throw it Page went and pushed him with his left arm, which pushed him off balance.

I cant blame a guy for an amateur squaring up or shitty balance when the other guy pushed him with all his body weight to push him off balance.

Either way say even if it was, (cause im tired of arguing this knockdown) It was caused cause he got shoved hard and was in a position he couldnt do anything from. He came back fine and got a second round stoppage.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Theron said:


> I dont think he made an ''amateurish mistake'' cause he himself didnt square up and throw himself off balance on purpose, when he started to throw it Page went and pushed him with his left arm, which pushed him off balance.
> 
> I cant blame a guy for an amateur squaring up or shitty balance when the other guy pushed him with all his body weight to push him off balance.


But I don't think it was all of Jeff Pages bodyweight at all, if you look at Beterbievs right leg it is rooted to the spot, he puts himself in a very bad position here. I was actually going to say, if anything, he brings it on himself by being pushed back too easily because of his bad positioning leading to him being an absolute sitting duck for that shot.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Theron said:


> Idk the way I saw it Beterbiev didnt throw a controlling punch there was too much on the right and it was aimed at Pages face, Page pushed him at the same time he started to throw it and with the push and the punch he missed he was pushed off balance. Then got hit with that punch, I dont think it was clean cause when it landed you could see Pages whole glove over Beterbievs shoulder. Looks like it hit between the neck and shoulder area.





Dealt_with said:


> I can't believe that people are doubting Beterbiev and his chin after that. He had a very awkward, hyperactive opponent that he managed to catch and put away in the second round. Of course he wasn't going to look clean doing it, it's like fighting Bika. The knockdown of Beterbiev was a balance knockdown if I've ever seen one, a push with his left forearm to get him off balance then the follow through with the right when Beterbiev was pushed back into a bad position. He wasn't hurt in the slightest. Another very good performance from Beterbiev.


It did look like an off balance KD when I watched it live, but looking at that gif you can see Beterbiev's knees buckling right when the punch lands. That's not off balance, he didn't fall on his back or catch himself with his gloves, he went down vertically from a clean punch.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

What's the difference if Beterbiev went down from a punch, or from being off balance? Both show weaknesses, especially against this level of opposition.

In fact, if he went down mostly because he was off-balance, then that's WORSE.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> It did look like an off balance KD when I watched it live, but looking at that gif you can see Beterbiev's knees buckling right when the punch lands. That's not off balance, he didn't fall on his back or catch himself with his gloves, he went down vertically from a clean punch.


It doesn't even look like the punch landed from that angle. Look at how Page pushes down with the punch and Beterbiev's feet are at that point. He wasn't hurt in the slightest.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> What's the difference if Beterbiev went down from a punch, or from being off balance? Both show weaknesses, especially against this level of opposition.
> 
> In fact, if he went down mostly because he was off-balance, then that's WORSE.


Of course an aggressive fighter like Beterbiev is going to find himself getting caught at times, especially against competition he doesn't respect. He was pushed off balance after throwing a punch, that doesn't indicate a problem. It's not like he got dropped hard like Kovalev against Boone, and Kovalev never shows any weakness does heâ€¦.
If Beterbiev and Kovalev fight tomorrow then Kovalev is getting knocked out.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No one's doubting his CHIN, we're doubting his defense at elite level. Imagine if he gave Kovalev or Stevenson the same openings. Good night, Artur.
> 
> Also doubting his balance, which is absolutely awful when he leans in.


Spot on.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It doesn't even look like the punch landed from that angle. Look at how Page pushes down with the punch and Beterbiev's feet are at that point. He wasn't hurt in the slightest.


Beterbiev didn't dispute the KD ruling when he got up, and said himself in the post fight interview that he got caught. He wasn't pushed back from the force of the punch, his knees buckled when he got hit and he went down. It was a flash KD, he wasn't hurt when he got up, he just got caught with a good shot and went down, it happens to even the best fighters.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Spot on.


You don't become a Amateur world champion without a good defence


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Badlok said:


> You don't become a Amateur world champion without a good defence


The ams are very, very different to the pros.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm still on the Beterbiev Hype Train.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

JohnH said:


> The ams are very, very different to the pros.


IMO you need a good defence in the amateurs since it's more like a a fencing match.

Maybe i'm wrong though


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> What's the difference if Beterbiev went down from a punch, or from being off balance? Both show weaknesses, especially against this level of opposition.
> 
> In fact, if he went down mostly because he was off-balance, then that's WORSE.


This, for once I agree with Cabbleaddict
Beterbiev needs to fight someone like Campillo or any other guy Kovalev and Stevenson fought someone like Cedric Agnew, Silakh or if he has real balls then Fonfora. He should not skip those guys and go right to Stevenson, kovalev or Hopkins because at this point he would most likely lose to them. He CAN become champ at LHW but no at the moment he isn't there yet


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> This, for once I agree with Cabbleaddict
> Beterbiev needs to fight someone like Campillo or any other guy Kovalev and Stevenson fought someone like Cedric Agnew, Silakh or if he has real balls then Fonfora. He should not skip those guys and go right to Stevenson, kovalev or Hopkins because at this point he would most likely lose to them. He CAN become champ at LHW but no at the moment he isn't there yet


Theres talk for a Chilemba fight on the Kovalev-Pascal undercad


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Badlok said:


> Theres talk for a Chilemba fight on the Kovalev-Pascal undercad


Yeah Chilemba is a good fight. Going by what Beterbiev said after the fight he knows himself that he needs to improve and they won't go right after the elite at LHW right away. Depending on how he looks vs Chilemba he could maybe even go after one of the former Stevenson/Kovalev challengers in his fight after that. Cedric Agnew isn't he worst out of that bunch but stylistically a pretty safe fight for Beterbiev since he's pretty stationary even though on the other hand Agnew could probably still give beterbiev a good fight and maybe evn take him the distance.
Fonfora would be the ballsiest fight for Beterbiev but maybe not even the hardest since he isn't really all that hard to hit.
Caparello should be a relatively safest fight.
if he beats Chilemba which he should one of these guys would be a good fight and would in terms of rankings bring him close to a title shot


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Yeah Chilemba is a good fight. Going by what Beterbiev said after the fight he knows himself that he needs to improve and they won't go right after the elite at LHW right away. Depending on how he looks vs Chilemba he could maybe even go after one of the former Stevenson/Kovalev challengers in his fight after that. Cedric Agnew isn't he worst out of that bunch but stylistically a pretty safe fight for Beterbiev since he's pretty stationary even though on the other hand Agnew could probably still give beterbiev a good fight and maybe evn take him the distance.
> Fonfora would be the ballsiest fight for Beterbiev but maybe not even the hardest since he isn't really all that hard to hit.
> Caparello should be a relatively safest fight.
> if he beats Chilemba which he should one of these guys would be a good fight and would in terms of rankings bring him close to a title shot


Agree with everything you say!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JohnH said:


> The ams are very, very different to the pros.





Badlok said:


> IMO you need a good defence in the amateurs since it's more like a a fencing match.
> 
> Maybe i'm wrong though


No, you're right. Until recently amateur fights were scored purely from clean punches landed, you don't get to the top of the amateur game without a tight enough defence that you can avoid being hit clean otherwise you'd constantly lose fights from people scoring clean shots and running away.



PivotPunch said:


> This, for once I agree with Cabbleaddict
> Beterbiev needs to fight someone like Campillo or any other guy Kovalev and Stevenson fought someone like Cedric Agnew, Silakh or if he has real balls then Fonfora. He should not skip those guys and go right to Stevenson, kovalev or Hopkins because at this point he would most likely lose to them. He CAN become champ at LHW but no at the moment he isn't there yet


That balance thing is BS, he was clearly PUSHED off balance before the KD. Wasn't a matter of his own balance being bad, although it isn't exceptional or anything.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Chacal said:


> No, you're right. Until recently amateur fights were scored purely from clean punches landed, you don't get to the top of the amateur game without a tight enough defence that you can avoid being hit clean otherwise you'd constantly lose fights from people scoring clean shots and running away.
> 
> anything.


CAn you tell my GF that i'm right for once ? :cheers


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:happy I'm in


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Such an overreaction on here.

He looks the real deal,top 5 light heavyweight in a year it reckon.after that anything can happen,his defence looks decent especially his feet going backwards but we don't know until he faces an elite light heavy.

The thing is when you fight like he does you will offer opportunities for the opponent,it's natural.but the level he fought at under the old amatuer scoring system suggest he is more than good defensively.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> No, you're right. Until recently amateur fights were scored purely from clean punches landed, you don't get to the top of the amateur game without a tight enough defence that you can avoid being hit clean otherwise you'd constantly lose fights from people scoring clean shots and running away.
> 
> That balance thing is BS, he was clearly PUSHED off balance before the KD. Wasn't a matter of his own balance being bad, although it isn't exceptional or anything.


Beterbiev is storng as fuck and Page wasn't pushing him that hard maybe a little bit but if beterbiev had been in proper position then it wouldn't had off balanced him that much. I don't say his balance is horrible in that instance he just made a mistake his balance is ok as you've said not great but ok but he can't make those mistakes vs Kovalev, Stevenson and Hopkins and think to get away with it


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Beterbiev is storng as fuck and Page wasn't pushing him that hard maybe a little bit but if beterbiev had been in proper position then it wouldn't had off balanced him that much. I don't say his balance is horrible in that instance he just made a mistake his balance is ok as you've said not great but ok but he can't make those mistakes vs Kovalev, Stevenson and Hopkins and think to get away with it


It was a hard push. I'm not sure how we are seeing things so differently here...


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> It was a hard push. I'm not sure how we are seeing things so differently here...


I saw Page more falling forward into Beterbiev than pushing him with force Page wasn't grounded enough to push with any force he was just falling forward


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I saw Page more falling forward into Beterbiev than pushing him with force Page wasn't grounded enough to push with any force he was just falling forward


1: Page takes a big step forwards as Artur throws a left hand

















2: Page steps onto his left foot and puts his forearm on Beterbiev's neck as he starts to shift his bodyweight forwards as Artur cocks a right hand

















3: Page pushes off his back foot (take a good look, this is how he got his bodyweight into the push) and takes a further step forwards with his left foot as he pushes Artur's head back with his left arm, while Artur throws a right hand that combined with the push puts him in a horribly balanced position where his bodyweight is behind his feet.

















4: Page's right foot moves slightly further to the right and again he starts to push off his back foot

















5: Page pushes forwards on his right foot, rotates his hip forwards and unleashes the right hand.

















and then Beterbiev goes down.

It was a pretty strong push.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

If you're going to continue to deny it @PivotPunch please make it good cause that post took me half a fucking hour to make :lol:


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Why is the fact it was a push even debatable? :lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> If you're going to continue to deny it @PivotPunch please make it good cause that post took me half a fucking hour to make :lol:


It was a good post


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dyna said:


> It was a good post


Thank you.

I'm actually a bit upset he didn't reply. For once I was just having a discussion rather than arguing with people on here :lol:


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> If you're going to continue to deny it @PivotPunch please make it good cause that post took me half a fucking hour to make :lol:


I'm a bit sleepy but I'll try but no pretty gifs and no paragraphs because I'm gangsta
His weight was already to farr back, he was going backwards whetehr it was a defence response of his or a push and he has no space with another guy clearly in an offence position directly infront of him just waiting to throw a punch (Page was clearly loading up on the right hand no way Beterbiev didn't see this).
When he punched his backwards momentum whether it was because he was being pushed back or because he wanted to create distance to punch Page (more likely with beterbiev being an offensive puncher who needs room to attack) trying to throw a right hand that way is horrible and will put you off balance 100% and you can clearly see how Beterbiev is turned away a lot from Page before he gets hit and is in no way to defend himself or punch and Page who was infront of him simply needed to punch.
I only ever sparred with friends for fun and something very happened to me it was a semi push but it was only one because I helped putting myself off balance (having my weight to far back and leaning backwards slightly) so I tried to punch over the lkeft hand of that guy (extended not forearm but it's similar) and you clearly feel how fucking dumb you were after your punch sails over his shoulder and the weight of your punch with nowhere to go almost puts you off your feet.
And when i did it I was thinking I'd die if the other guy punched me in that position but luckily he wasn't as clsoe as Page was to beterbiev and of course hew as no pro boxer.
It was like 10 levels below Beterbiev vs Page but it was a very similar situation and Beterbiev should have been experience enough to simply go into peekaboo at that point and expect and block page's punch or to go straight at Page and simply clinch with him.
Beterbiev was too eager to connect because he was frustrated as fuck from the rest of the round where he was chasing Page around the ring but couldn't land anything cleanly.
Beterbiev needs to jab his way in more, he needs more headmovement and more angles that's basically what is ay about every offensive fighter I see who isn't yet ready for the elite but it's also true for him


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I'm a bit sleepy but I'll try but no pretty gifs and no paragraphs because I'm gangsta
> His weight was already to farr back, he was going backwards whetehr it was a defence response of his or a push and he has no space with another guy clearly in an offence position directly infront of him just waiting to throw a punch (Page was clearly loading up on the right hand no way Beterbiev didn't see this).
> When he punched his backwards momentum whether it was because he was being pushed back or because he wanted to create distance to punch Page (more likely with beterbiev being an offensive puncher who needs room to attack) trying to throw a right hand that way is horrible and will put you off balance 100% and you can clearly see how Beterbiev is turned away a lot from Page before he gets hit and is in no way to defend himself or punch and Page who was infront of him simply needed to punch.
> I only ever sparred with friends for fun and something very happened to me it was a semi push but it was only one because I helped putting myself off balance (having my weight to far back and leaning backwards slightly) so I tried to punch over the lkeft hand of that guy (extended not forearm but it's similar) and you clearly feel how fucking dumb you were after your punch sails over his shoulder and the weight of your punch with nowhere to go almost puts you off your feet.
> ...


If you're going to use sparring your friends for fun as experience that gives you knowledge I can drop the 3 years I boxed on this too. With as limited experience as you have you were more than likely off balance a lot because you haven't trained enough to even learn a correct stance and how to move in the ring.

It was clearly a push, I don't see how you are arguing this anymore. When you throw that right hand you rotate your torso but the push on artur's left shoulder CLEARLY moved him off balance. I wouldn't matter if Artur had gotten his gloves up there as he was so far off balance he'd have fallen anyway.

I can't actually argue this anymore.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> If you're going to use sparring your friends for fun as experience that gives you knowledge I can drop the 3 years I boxed on this too. With as limited experience as you have you were more than likely off balance a lot because you haven't trained enough to even learn a correct stance and how to move in the ring.
> 
> It was clearly a push, I don't see how you are arguing this anymore. When you throw that right hand you rotate your torso but the push on artur's left shoulder CLEARLY moved him off balance. I wouldn't matter if Artur had gotten his gloves up there as he was so far off balance he'd have fallen anyway.
> 
> I can't actually argue this anymore.


I did Taekwondo for a while my balance was ok for someone who never set foot into a boxing gym and someone filmed it so I'm pretty sure of how it happened. The left shoulder of Page only put him off balance because beterbiev didn't stand very firlmy and was giving up a bit of balance for pure aggression and because he did throw that right hand while in a bad position.
Beterbiev himself said he was lazy in the first round and that's why he got knocked down


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I did Taekwondo for a while my balance was ok for someone who never set foot into a boxing gym and someone filmed it so I'm pretty sure of how it happened. The left shoulder of Page only put him off balance because beterbiev didn't stand very firlmy and was giving up a bit of balance for pure aggression and because he did throw that right hand while in a bad position.
> Beterbiev himself said he was lazy in the first round and that's why he got knocked down


Post up the video dude! As you know, Takwondo and boxing are miles apart. The stance is really different like but if it gave you some form of base knowledge then fair enough.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Post up the video dude! As you know, Takwondo and boxing are miles apart. The stance is really different like but if it gave you some form of base knowledge then fair enough.


I'll gif the part that i mean or I'll send you the video the one video where it happens is too embarrassing as a whole to post :lol:

I for whatever reason can't upload pictures from my computer I'll try again later


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I'm a bit sleepy but I'll try but no pretty gifs and no paragraphs because I'm gangsta
> His weight was already to farr back, he was going backwards whetehr it was a defence response of his or a push and he has no space with another guy clearly in an offence position directly infront of him just waiting to throw a punch (Page was clearly loading up on the right hand no way Beterbiev didn't see this).
> When he punched his backwards momentum whether it was because he was being pushed back or because he wanted to create distance to punch Page (more likely with beterbiev being an offensive puncher who needs room to attack) trying to throw a right hand that way is horrible and will put you off balance 100% and you can clearly see how Beterbiev is turned away a lot from Page before he gets hit and is in no way to defend himself or punch and Page who was infront of him simply needed to punch.
> I only ever sparred with friends for fun and something very happened to me it was a semi push but it was only one because I helped putting myself off balance (having my weight to far back and leaning backwards slightly) so I tried to punch over the lkeft hand of that guy (extended not forearm but it's similar) and you clearly feel how fucking dumb you were after your punch sails over his shoulder and the weight of your punch with nowhere to go almost puts you off your feet.
> ...


Are you fucking drunk? Stop talking, you sound like a fool


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Are you fucking drunk? Stop talking, you sound like a fool


You are about as objective with Beterbiev or any other Eastern European prospect as beterbiev's mom.
People get too easily blinded by talent so that they overlook flaws.
Beterbiev right now is one of my favourite active LHWs but the Page fight showed a lot of issues even the the KD hadn't happened he would have lost the first round and while losing 1 round is ok the amount of punches he missed, the lack of discipline and concentration on the KD and him ignoring his trainer and going out into the second round like a maniac are worrying and it's safe to say that he would lose to Kovalev, Stevenson and Hopkins at the moment (Pascal as well but they won't ever fight each other)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm not denying that Beterbiev showed flaws, but the knockdown was bullshit. Beterbiev has an unreal chin. My main problem was the way he tried to land the lead right hands, he looked foolish with them in the first round. He got his timing down and scored the second KD with one though.


----------



## Rasputin (May 17, 2013)

It was clearly a balance issue which was a result of the shove Page gave him shortly before he clocked him with the right. Page knew exactly what he was doing. It's a move he's no doubt practiced in the gym. Dirrell did something similar against Abraham when he knocked him down in the fourth round of their fight. He shoved him and then clocked him with a sneaky fast right as he was out of position and off balance. B-Hop does the same thing only the punch is followed by the push to ensure the opponent goes down. Stevenson did a B-Hop on Sukhotsky the other night as well. It was the first KD IIRC. 

Beterbiev's feet and body were in a really bad position when the punch landed. I'm not even sure his left foot was on the canvas as the right landed. It's hard to tell but it looks like he was pulling it back as the punch caught him to try and regain his balance after the shove. Beterbiev's chin has always held up in the amateurs, even up at HW when he was fighting naturally bigger-to much bigger men. And don't forget he was just as aggressive in the unpaid ranks as he is in the pros. I've never seen him hit the canvas or seriously hurt and he fought the best the world had to offer at LHW and HW.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'm not denying that Beterbiev showed flaws, but the knockdown was bullshit. Beterbiev has an unreal chin. My main problem was the way he tried to land the lead right hands, he looked foolish with them in the first round. He got his timing down and scored the second KD with one though.


I never said i doubted his chin i said he has a good chin for not being seriously hurt from the punch.
@Rasputin and that he never hit the canvas before just shows that at the moment Kovalev, Stevenson and Hopkins aren't something he should aim for which he kinda aknowdledges himself.

because regardless of push or no push Kovalev, Stevenson and Hopkins can do the same thing and they can do a lot of things Page can't do and if it had been one of them who caught beterbiev in that situation then he would have been in trouble especially vs Stevenson and Kovalev you can have the best chin in the world if they conenct cleanly then you will feel it


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> It was clearly a push, I don't see how you are arguing this anymore. When you throw that right hand you rotate your torso but the push on artur's left shoulder CLEARLY moved him off balance. I wouldn't matter if Artur had gotten his gloves up there as he was so far off balance he'd have fallen anyway.


What's important to note is that Beterbiev went down because he got HIMSELF so off-balance, which is one of my major "complaints" about him. Look where he planted his back foot, and then look how, in order to avoid Page's left, he pulled his head way back, WITHOUT MOVING HIS FOOT BACK. That's a huge mistake, and he does it all the time.

Also note, using those excellent pics you posted as a reference, how wide open Beterbiev's head was during the entire sequence. Imagine if that had been Kovalev or Stevenson in front of him? Artur would have woken up on Thursday.

For all his phenomenal offensive capabilities, the guy has huge flaws, and they are not improving with time.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> What's important to note is that Beterbiev went down because he got HIMSELF so off-balance, which is one of my major "complaints" about him. Look where he planted his back foot, and then look how, in order to avoid Page's left, he pulled his head way back, WITHOUT MOVING HIS FOOT BACK. That's a huge mistake, and he does it all the time.
> 
> Also note, using those excellent pics you posted as a reference, how wide open Beterbiev's head was during the entire sequence. Imagine if that had been Kovalev or Stevenson in front of him? Artur would have woken up on Thursday.
> 
> For all his phenomenal offensive capabilities, the guy has huge flaws, and they are not improving with time.


Beterbiev has been a pro for literally less than 2 years.
Of course he's going to have a few flaws.

This was probably the first time anyone has tested something from him, most likely he will have been improved the next time.

Also how do you have complains about an 18 month pro when your boy Wilder is just as if not more flawed with 6 years experience.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> You are about as objective with Beterbiev or any other Eastern European prospect as beterbiev's mom.
> People get too easily blinded by talent so that they overlook flaws.
> Beterbiev right now is one of my favourite active LHWs but the Page fight showed a lot of issues even the the KD hadn't happened he would have lost the first round and while losing 1 round is ok the amount of punches he missed, the lack of discipline and concentration on the KD and him ignoring his trainer and going out into the second round like a maniac are worrying and it's safe to say that he would lose to Kovalev, Stevenson and Hopkins at the moment (Pascal as well but they won't ever fight each other)


It's safe to say you don't know what the hell you're talking about. You probably also thought Rigondeaux was a bum after the flash knockdown by Cordoba huh?
The Page fight didn't show any issues, you had a long awkward fighter afraid to engage, who was unothrodox, who got stopped in the second round. You can't take anything from that fight either way, to think otherwise is idiotic. That's what you clearly are - an idiot. See what happens when Beterbiev fights one of those three. You'll claim he just improved, when the fact is he just had a stay busy fight that means literally nothing, that lasted two rounds. People are acting like Beterbiev got exposed, it just shows how pathetic and unintelligent some fans are.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I never said i doubted his chin i said he has a good chin for not being seriously hurt from the punch.
> 
> @Rasputin and that he never hit the canvas before just shows that at the moment Kovalev, Stevenson and Hopkins aren't something he should aim for which he kinda aknowdledges himself.
> 
> because regardless of push or no push Kovalev, Stevenson and Hopkins can do the same thing and they can do a lot of things Page can't do and if it had been one of them who caught beterbiev in that situation then he would have been in trouble especially vs Stevenson and Kovalev you can have the best chin in the world if they conenct cleanly then you will feel it


Why are you including Hopkins with Kovalev and Stevenson? Hopkins has nothing for a fighter like Beterbiev these days.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It's safe to say you don't know what the hell you're talking about. You probably also thought Rigondeaux was a bum after the flash knockdown by Cordoba huh?
> *The Page fight didn't show any issues, *you had a long awkward fighter afraid to engage, who was unothrodox, who got stopped in the second round. You can't take anything from that fight either way, to think otherwise is idiotic. That's what you clearly are - an idiot. See what happens when Beterbiev fights one of those three. You'll claim he just improved, when the fact is he just had a stay busy fight that means literally nothing, that lasted two rounds. People are acting like Beterbiev got exposed, it just shows how pathetic and unintelligent some fans are.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Why are you including Hopkins with Kovalev and Stevenson? Hopkins has nothing for a fighter like Beterbiev these days.


How can you after the first round say that Hopkins can't do that for more than 6 rounds? He has a great chin even at that age and is better than Page at everything why do you think Hopkins who is a level or 2 above Page even at this age can't do what Page did for more than 6 rounds? 
At least if he is still the same as in the Kovalev fight because he took damage in that fight.
How can you say beterbiev would beat hopkins at this point? He has less than 10 pro fights and got knocked down vs Page in a round he was losing anyway. He clearly isn't ready yet for Hopkins.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> How can you after the first round say that Hopkins can't do that for more than 6 rounds? He has a great chin even at that age and is better than Page at everything why do you think Hopkins who is a level or 2 above Page even at this age can't do what Page did for more than 6 rounds?
> At least if he is still the same as in the Kovalev fight because he took damage in that fight.
> How can you say beterbiev would beat hopkins at this point? He has less than 10 pro fights and got knocked down vs Page in a round he was losing anyway. He clearly isn't ready yet for Hopkins.


If Kovalev went at Hopkins more I think he couldve finished him, he focused more on boxing against him. IMO Beterbiev is too strong and physical for Hopkins to beat at this stage in hops career. He would go at him more than Kovalev did.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Theron said:


> If Kovalev went at Hopkins more I think he couldve finished him, he focused more on boxing against him. IMO Beterbiev is too strong and physical for Hopkins to beat at this stage in hops career. He would go at him more than Kovalev did.


But Hopkins also played safe and only in the last rounds really went for it.
And if Hopkins survived that 12th round I can't see beterbiev doing anything worse the 12 roudns was brutal and Hopkins was punching with Kovalev.
Yes Beterbiev would be more aggressive but he is also shorter or at least fights shorter than Kovalev, doesn#t set punches up as well, doesn't control distance as well and has much less pro experiencelet alone has gone more than a few rounds.
Kovalev is a puncher but more of a boxer at the same time he really is a boxer-puncher and you can see the boxe rin him and while Beterbiev is skileld he's much more of a real pure puncher. Dawson also outboxed Hopkins a few years ago when Hopkins was at least a little bit younger than when he fought Kovalev.
Kovalev had success boxing Hopkins and I'm sure he didn't box him out of mercy but ebcaus eeven at 50 years of age you can't simply go wild against Hopkins which beterbiev did in the 2nd round vs Page.
Kovalev is a better boxer than Beterbiev especially at this stage of their careers and beterbiev is only arguably the better puncher. With more experience he will probably be the more dangerous puncher but I don't see him becoming a better boxer than Kovalev has proven to be in the Hopkins fight.
Going at Hopkins more would be a bad thing for beterbiev but if Hopkins still ahs anything left it's unlikely that he can outbox him as of now


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> But Hopkins also played safe and only in the last rounds really went for it.
> And if Hopkins survived that 12th round I can't see beterbiev doing anything worse the 12 roudns was brutal and Hopkins was punching with Kovalev.
> Yes Beterbiev would be more aggressive but he is also shorter or at least fights shorter than Kovalev, doesn#t set punches up as well, doesn't control distance as well and has much less pro experiencelet alone has gone more than a few rounds.
> Kovalev is a puncher but more of a boxer at the same time he really is a boxer-puncher and you can see the boxe rin him and while Beterbiev is skileld he's much more of a real pure puncher. Dawson also outboxed Hopkins a few years ago when Hopkins was at least a little bit younger than when he fought Kovalev.
> ...


I cant see Hopkins low activity and his need to be able to box and draw out a slow fight to win working against Artur. Beterbiev wouldnt try and box with him the whole time which is why I think hed find success. I cant see Hopkins landing enough meaningful shots (compared to Beterbievs pressure and punches) and being able to move away from Beterbiev for the whole 12 rounds enough to win a decision.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


>


You think Roman Gonzalez is a fucking prospect! *********.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Theron said:


> I cant see Hopkins low activity and his need to be able to box and draw out a slow fight to win working against Artur. Beterbiev wouldnt try and box with him the whole time which is why I think hed find success. I cant see Hopkins landing enough meaningful shots (compared to Beterbievs pressure and punches) and being able to move away from Beterbiev for the whole 12 rounds enough to win a decision.


it might very well depend on the judges Beterbiev will throw many more punches but after seeing how Page made beterbiev miss I don't know I think Hopkins would land the cleaner shots with Beterbiev obviously being the more aggressive fighter.
I think Hopkins can do it I think it's easier vs Beterbiev than vs Kovalev and Hopkins was only every caught with single hard shots but never really trapped until the 12th round when he decided to brawl with fucking Kovalev and survived even that


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> How can you after the first round say that Hopkins can't do that for more than 6 rounds? He has a great chin even at that age and is better than Page at everything why do you think Hopkins who is a level or 2 above Page even at this age can't do what Page did for more than 6 rounds?
> At least if he is still the same as in the Kovalev fight because he took damage in that fight.
> How can you say beterbiev would beat hopkins at this point? He has less than 10 pro fights and got knocked down vs Page in a round he was losing anyway. He clearly isn't ready yet for Hopkins.


Hopkins is old and slow, he's weak and has no power or work rate to keep Beterbiev from hurting him badly. He's going to think he's in there with a heavyweight if he fights Beterbiev, he'll talk about moving back to middleweight. You sound incredibly naive talking Hopkins, he's done. Sure he can potshot his way to victory against guys like Murat and Shumenov but against world class fighters he has nothing.
And quit talking like Page posed any problems or exposed something in Beterbiev, they had a feel out round with Beterbiev getting pushed over by a guy jumping all over the place, then Beterbiev quickly knocked him out in the second. It's ridiculous how people can't look at something for what it is, technically it was a knockdown but it means nothing to anything. And why would you try and make a comparison between Page and Hopkins, two completely different fighters in different stages of their careers who would be fighting Beterbiev in completely different circumstances, and we have no idea who does what better at this stage. Please, just get a clue.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> You think Roman Gonzalez is a fucking prospect! *********.


Say, were you BORN a cranky old bastard, or is this something you had to work at over time?


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> 1: Page takes a big step forwards as Artur throws a left hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it doesn't explain why his knees buckled. You don't get your knees buckled by a push, you fall backwards while your legs are still somewhat stiff. And if a fighter gets a 8 count after he got pushed down, he will either complain to the ref or smile, and he damn sure won't say "I wasn't concentrated" in the post fight interview.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Hopkins is old and slow, he's weak and has no power or work rate to keep Beterbiev from hurting him badly. He's going to think he's in there with a heavyweight if he fights Beterbiev, he'll talk about moving back to middleweight. You sound incredibly naive talking Hopkins, he's done. Sure he can potshot his way to victory against guys like Murat and Shumenov but against world class fighters he has nothing.
> And quit talking like Page posed any problems or exposed something in Beterbiev, they had a feel out round with Beterbiev getting pushed over by a guy jumping all over the place, then Beterbiev quickly knocked him out in the second. It's ridiculous how people can't look at something for what it is, technically it was a knockdown but it means nothing to anything. And why would you try and make a comparison between Page and Hopkins, two completely different fighters in different stages of their careers who would be fighting Beterbiev in completely different circumstances, and we have no idea who does what better at this stage. Please, just get a clue.


Shumenov and Murat might be not as talented as beterbiev but they are more experienced as pros. Also physically Shumenov is a monster and it isn't like he's talented he made it that far in the pros without a real trainer.
And Hopkins has less power then he used to have but he still isn't featherfisted because even though physically he isn#t what he used to be he still has timing and technique. Kovalev said something to the extend that he respects Hopkins' power and will have to watch out ofr it ebfore their fight. And he knocked down Shumenov. Physically he doesn't have much left but he will be the first fighter to catch beterbiev when Beteriev is again in a bad position


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Shumenov and Murat might be not as talented as beterbiev but they are more experienced as pros. Also physically Shumenov is a monster and it isn't like he's talented he made it that far in the pros without a real trainer.
> And Hopkins has less power then he used to have but he still isn't featherfisted because even though physically he isn#t what he used to be he still has timing and technique. Kovalev said something to the extend that he respects Hopkins' power and will have to watch out ofr it ebfore their fight. And he knocked down Shumenov. Physically he doesn't have much left but he will be the first fighter to catch beterbiev when Beteriev is again in a bad position


More experienced as pros.... as if that means shit. Beterbiev has been facing top competition in the Olympic game for years, he's more experienced at the sport of boxing. That's why he's being moved so quickly.
Please don't compare junk fighters to Beterbiev. You probably also thought GRJ would beat Lomachenko because of his 'pro experience'? Or Donaire over Rigondeaux? 
You need to see things for what they are, not for historical/sentimental reasons. Hopkins is dogshit at the moment and pro experience counts for jack shit when it comes to talented amateurs.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Say, were you BORN a cranky old bastard, or is this something you had to work at over time?


Great response. Were you born a spastic or is it something you had to work on over time?

I'll say it again, how on Earth is Roman Gonzalez a 'prospect'?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> More experienced as pros.... as if that means shit. Beterbiev has been facing top competition in the Olympic game for years, he's more experienced at the sport of boxing. That's why he's being moved so quickly.
> Please don't compare junk fighters to Beterbiev. You probably also thought GRJ would beat Lomachenko because of his 'pro experience'? Or Donaire over Rigondeaux?
> You need to see things for what they are, not for historical/sentimental reasons. Hopkins is dogshit at the moment and pro experience counts for jack shit when it comes to talented amateurs.


Oh so pro and amateur fights are the same yeah you're right the success of Audley Harrison in the pros speaks for itself. But I guess knew it all the time Salido is simply a better fighter than Lomachenko :conf


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Great response. Were you born a spastic or is it something you had to work on over time?
> 
> I'll say it again, how on Earth is Roman Gonzalez a 'prospect'?


Gonzalez is the WBC champ. (of course.) What are you talking about?


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, Beterbiev-Page is in the books, and despite a (BS) KO in round 2, Beterbiev looked like ass tonight. He was totally off-balance, lunging for stupid shots just like always. He was also totally open for counters, allowing Page to KD him in the first. I've been talking about his faults for a while now, and was really hoping to see some improvement tonight, but he actually looked worse than ever. That doesn't speak well for either his trainer or his training attitude.
> 
> 
> Also: Beterbiev got his KO by BLATANTLY rabbit punching - I mean right on the back of Page's head. Of course, the ref said nothing, as Beterbiev is the house fighter, and the ref also called Page out even though he wasn't all that hurt. Beterbiev is totally protected, so don't be fooled by his progress. He hits a ton, no doubt, but Kovalev would KILL him right now. Also, with a neutral ref, he'd be DQ'ed out of the sport long before he ever gets a title fight. I fucking hate dirty fighters.
> ...


He's no where as good as Kovalev..and I felt this way before this Page fight. He could get some seasoning and improve of course, but then he could end up being another Kallie Knotzee....a power guy with no no defense who gets exposed by a more skilled fighter....and for my money, that more skilled fighter...and the best in the world at 175 is Kovalev.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

*This is BigBone from the one and only true unsanctioned, unofficial, unhyped YURIORKIS BETERBIEV BANDVAGON!*

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?57415-THE-YURlORKIS-BETERBIEV-BANDVAGON

*Leave this unrighteous place of unwarranted cum fantasies for a better bandvagon that views Yuriorkis Beterbiev for truly what he is, a flawed but entertaining fighter!*

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?57415-THE-YURlORKIS-BETERBIEV-BANDVAGON

*A loss in Yuriorkis Beterbiev pro record is not an end but a true new beginning at the YURIORKIS BETERBIEV BANDVAGON*

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?57415-THE-YURlORKIS-BETERBIEV-BANDVAGON

*The doors are always open at the YURIORKIS BETERBIEV BANDVAGON, just like Yuriorkis Beterbiev's flawed defensive stance*

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?57415-THE-YURlORKIS-BETERBIEV-BANDVAGON

*Come and join the YURIORKIS BETERBIEV BANDVAGON right now, just click on the following link:*

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?57415-THE-YURlORKIS-BETERBIEV-BANDVAGON


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Welcome to Violence!





Lester1583 said:


> > I Will Beat Kovalev again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kovalev's answer:












> When did he ever beat me?! In his sleep?!
> Twice we met.
> First time in sparring when in the first two rounds Beter's head snapped back so hard it touched his ass, and when I got tired in the last two rounds, he couldn't do nothing to me!
> Punched air like he was shadow boxing!
> ...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

@Lester1583, love it! I got Kovalev if they ever fight, though. Kovalev is my guy, buddy.

OH, I had to steal that quote for my signature. Absolutely hilarious. "His head went back so hard it touched his ass." :rofl


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> @Lester1583, love it! I got Kovalev if they ever fight, though. Kovalev is my guy, buddy.


Campillo is an ok fight for a young prospect - he's got a recognizable name, he's been around the block, not very durable.
But it won't answer many questions about Beterbiev - even if he stops Campillo quickly - we already know Artur can punch.

Chilemba is exactly the kind of guy I'd want to see a promising inexperienced fighter against - tough, knows how to survive, got some skills, will come to win, will make you work.

Beter still got the time to gain some experience/meet some other contenders though - Kovalev most likely is going to be busy this year.

As of now, Kovalev is a logical favourite, Beter is an underdog.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I really hope Beterbiev Kovalev hapens next year, so hyped for that one :bbb


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Kovalev's answer:


Trash talking continues:












> Beterbiev's manager, Anna Reva, has reacted to Kovalev.
> 
> "I would like to say that boxing is not a street fight. Being a boxer is not just about waving your fists. In boxing there must be ethics and respect," Reva stated.
> 
> "Sergey, well, he is very ugly [in the way he acts] and not professional. You should be a champion who makes a good example for the younger generation, so you shouldn't come out like that and be so cheap. Real men don't talk, they decide everything regarding their hurt feelings in the ring. Did you forget for how many years you have been running? And Artur, in a year, is already on a high pro level - so hold your envy in silence."


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Trash talking continues:


Now THAT'S a good looking manager !

- but her statement is so ridiculous. This is BAXIN', lady, not your knitting club. 
I don't think she should even be allowed to speak in public. 
In fact, someone really should just keep something stuffed in her mouth at all times.

I'd be happy to volunteer.

:smug :lama


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Now THAT'S a good looking manager !
> 
> - but her statement is so ridiculous. This is BAXIN', lady, not your knitting club.
> I don't think she should even be allowed to speak in public.
> ...


Get outta here with that stereotyping bullshit. That's some good smack talk Reva's laying down.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Campillo is an ok fight for a young prospect - he's got a recognizable name, he's been around the block, not very durable.
> But it won't answer many questions about Beterbiev - even if he stops Campillo quickly - we already know Artur can punch.
> 
> Chilemba is exactly the kind of guy I'd want to see a promising inexperienced fighter against - tough, knows how to survive, got some skills, will come to win, will make you work.
> ...


Exactly. 100% right. That's why after Campillo/Beterbiev was announced I asked, "what happened to the Chilemba fight?" It was so much better than Campillo.

Oh, is there any videos of Kovalev/Beterbiev fighting in the amateurs? I'm wondering if there is any truth to what Kovalev is saying.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Oh, is there any videos of Kovalev/Beterbiev fighting in the amateurs?


Not that I know of.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Theron said:


> :lol: Pushed down in 1st round, comes out for 2nd round knocks him down 3 times and wins fight.
> 
> ''he looked worse than ever, doesn't speak well for either his trainer or his training attitude.
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Theron said:


> Theres no denying he was pushed off balance, looks like he got hit by Pages wrist though, dont think it was a clean hit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost 50% of all boxers lose the first round.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Are you fucking drunk? Stop talking, you sound like a fool


"Listen I've done some backyard boxing I know what I'm talking about"

:think :lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

War Beterbiev

He'll be with Haymon soon I believe


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Is this good? bad? Im not one for the whole business side of boxing

"Signed a new contract 2 days ago with Al Haymon and Yvon Michel"


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

IMO, any sentence that contains the words "Al Haymon" is bad.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Artur Beterbiev

I like my training, and I am training hard. And it was all planned. So, it all went according to the plan. Itâ€™s a serious opponent. I canâ€™t wait to have that fight.

Q
Artur, you defeated Sergey Kovalev in the amateurs. What do you think of him as far as a professional opponent right now?

A. Beterbiev
Taking into consideration all his statements that he recently produced, I would like to meet with him and put him back in his place in professional.

Q
What do you remember about him as a guy whoâ€™s fighting you? What do you remember?

A. Beterbiev
I have a very good memory. So, I did beat him twice in the amateur ranks, but Iâ€™m more focused on the future right now. I would like to beat him again.

Q
What do you learn from a knockdown?

A Beterbiev
I donâ€™t think that was a knockdown. I just lost my balance for an instant. I recovered right away instantly. But I still think that this is a good lesson for me for this not to happen in the future. And Iâ€™m going to try to avoid any dangerous situations in my future.

Q
Artur, could you describe how you feel your career is going up at this point?

A. Beterbiev
I like the way Iâ€™ve been led in my professional career. Iâ€™m training everyday and working everyday and always thinking about that. I always try to improve and improve my not that strong parts, as part of my preparation. Iâ€™m not a future teller. So, Iâ€™m ready to meet all the solid opponents. And Iâ€™m ready for the championship of the world, and Iâ€™m ready for any case scenario.

Q
Is there any interest in you fighting the winner of Stevenson/Bika?

A. Beterbiev
I could fight anybody.

Q
What do you think of Campillo and what kind of challenges does Campillo presents to you because he has so much more professional experience than he has?

A. Beterbiev
Yes, I have a lot of respect for Campillo because heâ€™s very experienced. For sure he has more experience than I do. He has experience winning and losing, and heâ€™s a solid opponent, but the fightâ€™s going to show if his professional language could help him in this fight.

Q
How do you see Campillo, what kind of a fighter is he, and is there any part of his styleâ€“any elements of his style that can be worrisome?

A. Beterbiev
This is a solid opponent. Heâ€™s working very well, very experienced at attack. Heâ€™s very experienced at defense. The fight is going to show whatâ€™s going to happen.


----------



## Marif (Sep 6, 2013)

I'd like to see Artur fight Bute next.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Marif said:


> I'd like to see Artur fight Bute next.


This would be hilarious possibly the only fight for Beterbiev that could top the Campillo beatdown in brutallity and one sidedness


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I did Taekwondo for a while my balance was ok for someone who never set foot into a boxing gym and someone filmed it so I'm pretty sure of how it happened. The left shoulder of Page only put him off balance because beterbiev didn't stand very firlmy and was giving up a bit of balance for pure aggression and because he did throw that right hand while in a bad position.
> Beterbiev himself said he was lazy in the first round and that's why he got knocked down


Just an update, Artur recently said he doesn't think the knockdown was legit.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Just an update, Artur recently said he doesn't think the knockdown was legit.


yeah i saw that


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Sullivan Barrera says he's available.
maybe not a bad fight.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Marif said:


> I'd like to see Artur fight Bute next.


Bute going back to 168lbs


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Good fight, I like how he fights southpaws.

Weird at the end though he seemed disappointed/annoyed and was shaking his head while Campillo was lying there.

Nice looking KO though, looked alot more cautious this time and looked to be using hands more to control.

Almost punched his jaw out the back of his head


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Badlok said:


> Bute going back to 168lbs


Bute needs to leave the sport, he is mentally incapable of fighting at the top level, Froch destroyed his confidence completely.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Theron said:


> Is this good? bad? Im not one for the whole business side of boxing
> 
> "Signed a new contract 2 days ago with Al Haymon and Yvon Michel"


Saw that one coming a mile away...

Good or bad? I dont know but atleast he'll be getting paid and will have access to a good platform to make his career if they manage him right.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Theron said:


> Is this good? bad? Im not one for the whole business side of boxing
> 
> "Signed a new contract 2 days ago with Al Haymon and Yvon Michel"


It's good if the idea of Artur getting overpaid to fight no hopers titillates you. It's bad if you wanted to see him fight Kova. Let's just hope Al is willing to feed him Adonis.



Theron said:


> Good fight, I like how he fights southpaws.
> 
> Weird at the end though he seemed disappointed/annoyed and was shaking his head while Campillo was lying there.


I got the chills watching that KO. That was some villainous, cold blooded shit. Pretty sure he was disgusted Campillo couldn't give him a better fight.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Marif said:


> I'd like to see Artur fight Bute next.


Leave BUTE ALONE!


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Beterbiev is one of the meanest looking cunts I have ever seen in a boxing ring. :blood


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Bute needs to leave the sport, he is mentally incapable of fighting at the top level, Froch destroyed his confidence completely.


Well in all fairness he didn't prove you wrong , he was gun shy in his 2 last fights


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

He looked good against Campillo, but honestly, it was a worse fight than the Chilemba fight which should've happened. We would've learned more about Beterbiev from that fight. 

I hope Beterbiev keeps moving forward with his momentum, though. My dad went from criticizing Beterbiev's knockdown with "I thought you said he was good." To saying he's a beast. Goodjob Beterbiev! :good


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

___________

Beterbiev vs Doudou Ngumbu June 12

http://www.boxingscene.com/beterbiev-ngumbu-szpilka-alvarez-on-pbc-bill-6-12--90884
___________


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

It's great fun watching Beterbiev bully, abuse and destroy his hapless opponents. He's going to claim many more victims before he's shown up by the superior Kovalev. This will happen BTW, enroute to the Krusher's ascension to the top of the lightheavyweight division. His bout with Beterbiev will be a showcase for him in that he'll be able to demonstrate, even to the most skeptical doubters that he's far more polished, patient and well rounded than Artur B. Kovalev is the Real Deal (Hopkins said so), and will prove it vs Stevenson and all other pretenders at 175. Get ready!!


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)

It looks like the first and third knock downs come from punches to the back of the head. I worry about Beterbiev, too many of his knockdowns seem to be from that kind of thing.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know if it's him trying to get in rounds, him havign cardio issues and ahving to pace himself or if he just fights that way but he has a really low workrate and sometimes no sense of urgency. And that's fine against those guys but it shouldn't become a habit against elite fighters.

He fights so much better when he moves his head and throws cmbinations and body punches he was breathing through his mouth though in the later rounds maybe he has to get used to fighting that many rounds or he really has to pace himself.

Btw I also wonder so often why kevin Rooney gets no elite fighters nowadays he still trains and guys like Beterbiev and Shawn Porter would probably really fit him


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Beterbiev is too stiff for me. Look how fluid Kovalev looks in the ring how fast his legs are. Thats not the case with Beterbiev at all. His head his static and his movements just doesnt really look fluid and fast. Looks stiff like I said.
Still a very good prospect although he should work a bit on his defence.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd like to join this.. I think he can take kovalev. He did beat him in amateurs.. Betrviev is stone cold killer like hitman, kovalev is just a gangster in the mafia movies and betrviev is the one who does the killing for the mafia. Haha


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kovalev is much better


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

Who you reckon he should fight next?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

He should stay away from Kovalev for at least the next year or so


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Leo said:


> It looks like the first and third knock downs come from punches to the back of the head. I worry about Beterbiev, too many of his knockdowns seem to be from that kind of thing.


Yes, this is a very disturbing pattern, which I've mentioned before. We're also seeing this with Anthony Jackson.

I'm mystified as to why this important rule ins't more seriously enforced. (Heck, it's not enforced at all.) This is how boxers get seriously hurt for life.

Sad, because there's absolutely no need for it. Artur has plenty of power to get it done legally.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Incredibly donkeys kill more people annually than plane crashes. But on balance I'd still rather be in a donkey crash.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Yes, this is a very disturbing pattern, which I've mentioned before. We're also seeing this with Anthony Jackson.
> 
> I'm mystified as to why this important rule ins't more seriously enforced. (Heck, it's not enforced at all.) This is how boxers get seriously hurt for life.
> 
> Sad, because there's absolutely no need for it. Artur has plenty of power to get it done legally.


I don't really notice Artur doing it all that much but rabbit punches certainly need to be monitered more. I watched Kovalev - Simakov again recently and noticed the repeated rabbit punches and can't help but think if the ref had warned Kovalev more that Simakov would be alive today.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Kovalev is much better


I think Kovalev is technically better but I don't have confidence in his chin and think Artur KO's him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I don't really notice Artur doing it all that much but rabbit punches certainly need to be monitered more. I watched Kovalev - Simakov again recently and noticed the repeated rabbit punches and can't help but think if the ref had warned Kovalev more that Simakov would be alive today.


Absolutely.

Also watch Mago's last couple of fights. You can literally see it coming.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

So what's Beterbiev up to then? Any update on his injury? Such a hot prospect. Hoping to see him back in the ring in Q1.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Beterbiev's amateur career was also plagued by injuries.

Wouldn't be surprised to see him never achieving his ambitions of being a world champion, due to injuries.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

They also need to call more penalties for hitting when an opponent is down. I've been noticing this happen far too often in recent fights.


----------

